# New 20L aquascape



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I must have it looking absolutely perfect!


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

no one likes white sandy beaches haha joking.. Idk about those rocks - maybe look into river stones seeing how your doing a beach aquascape. Your probably want some driftwood and alot of plants as well. 

Right now it seems like those rocks were just plopped in which gives it an unnatural feel. also if you look at the way the rocks are setup, each one is pointing in a different direction, it makes my eyes look at the left then keep going left off the tank. Instead, the left side should make my eyes flow to the right either by the tips or the bottoms of the rocks.

I would definitely pick a corner or side you want to designate your driftwood,plants, and stones. This will give it that river-bank look. moss + swords would be nice to have interlaced in the hardscape. 

I guess alot of people didn't reply because white substrate seems to be more of an accent than anything - I see very few aquascape going full sand but hey, you might get people to love it.

(somewhat of river bank look. it's the best aquascape with full sand i could find)


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not going for a beach look, where did you get that from?

The rocks were definitely NOT just plopped in there, so funny how two different sub boards can have completely different opinions. And how do people not do full sand substrate? People use all of one substrate all the time so I'm not sure where that came from. A tank can look good with any substrate that isn't colored gravel just about.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

haha you quoted me in another forum about me "once you go black, you never go back" which is where the sandy beach came from. 

I wasn't trying to judge, just giving my opinion. :confused1:


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Ah, okay. :x 

I was just saying that because everyone strives for a natural look around here yet they use a black substrate but thinking about it now I realize that rivers and lakes don't have white, sandy bottoms lol. They have a brown sand, mud and muck.

Hmm, that makes me want to go down to the lake a collect some of the most natural sand you can get lol.

Sorry I acted kinda emotional, heh. Just kinda blew my mind because that's not exactly the response I thought I'd get, coming from a different sub-forum where they all liked my rock placement and the rocks themselves. Which imo the rocks are awesome, haven't saw anyone use ones like these yet (seiryu stone is ALL the rage around here). The look I was kind of going for was a view of mountains kinda off in the distance, but obviously the plants don't follow along with the scale I was trying to show. I'm just working with what I have :x

That just goes to show that aquascaping is a very subjective thing, like music.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

I agree with the rock placements making the eye notice the far left 1st and then drifting away from the rest of the tank. I read a comment a while back that said we read and write from left to right so our eyes are used to moving in that direction, its no different when viewing focal points....try to make the eye follow the tank in the same direction as appose to left-left. Of course with plants and driftwood which im sure you will place in later it will look completely different. GL


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

It's all good, well the ADA actually is a brown substrate but yeah almost black if you look far enough. I guess I was just trying to be brutally honest with my pair of fresh eyes. I really think the main issue I saw was I look at the left side then followed the flow which went to the swords. Absolutely nothing wrong with those rocks (I like the white/orange scheme) just maybe the placement.

I think I also look to the left side first is because of the different lighting you have.

most rivers i know either have river stones or a fine brown gravel to them - people dont use it anymore because it's so 90's (i mean you wouldn't have a sunken living room or a dumbwaiter anymore) :smile:

But completely agree to aquascaping is like music - everyone has their own preference. I know my tank would get tons of criticism on the net but I like it (for now) It just comes down to "it's in your house, do what you think looks good"

I do like your sig tank tho :smile:


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

I'd use it as a cap over dirt. I like old school stuff lol, like sunken living rooms, they're awesome.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Also, thanks for the compliment on the shrimp tank. It's grown out a decent bit now that I look at the old photo in my sig and compare it with my tank now lol.


----------

